# Betta Imbellis



## TitanBetta (May 9, 2015)

I have been looking around and doing my research. I would love to keep an imbellis and possibly breed them after further research is done. Anyone in the forums have experience with these guys? Anyone know where to get them in the USA? I'll important if I have to I was just hoping for a breeder a little closer to home.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

I got my imbellis from wetspot on aquabid, they're located in washington. They sell them as unsexed, but I received 7 out of 7 as females. The customers at the actual shop usually pick out all the males very early on when they receive them, so if you order online you usually get all females even though they say "unsexed". 
I do not recommend ordering from them as it will be a "blind" buy essentially, and if you plan to breed, you'll want good quality stock to start with.

If they are true wild caught, you will hardly ever see them in your tank, they'll always be in hiding. I managed to cross breed one with a black dragon ctpk. I've tried 4 times to breed these hybrids, but the fry have never made it past the 2nd week, they just never get to the free swimming stage and just bob up and down for weeks until they die, however, recently (1 week ago) I've managed to get a spawn recently with about 4 out of 20-ish of the fry are now free swimming and might make it to adult hood.


----------



## TitanBetta (May 9, 2015)

Ok, so it sounds like I may have to get them imported or off of aquatic. Maybe even Frank's fish? I think that is what it is called


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

There's a FB group dedicated to wild bettas in the US (I'm not sure if I can post the name of the group on the open forum or will have to do so through private message). On this group, there are a number of breeders based both overseas and in the US who own and produce exceptionally high-quality fish. 

Some sources will knowingly, or unknowingly, sell hybrids or even traditional coloured plakats as Betta imbellis. This is an issue with all species in the splendens complex as they so readily hybridise. 

I disagree that wild-caught fish will be inherently shyer than captive bred fish. I've had numerous wild-caught fish over the years, and you couldn't tell the difference between these fish and their captive bred counterparts simply based on behaviour. I find wild bettas are more likely to be shy if conditions are not to their liking. I see far too many wilds kept in empty, brightly lit tanks, with only an IAL or piece of floating plant for cover. It's no surprise the fish looks washed out, or spends most of its time hiding. 

As an aside, wild bettas are notorious for jumping. It's not a matter of if they jump, but when. The top of their tank must be _completely_ covered. Most fish losses with wilds will come through jumping. This is why I use cling wrap on all of my wild betta tanks, and have been doing so for years now. The only time I've lost fish, is when I've forgotten to replace the cling wrap after a water change.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

@ LittleBettaFish My friend on FB has started selling Wilds. Based on what I had read from you in the past I told him they jump. Did he believe me? Nope. Day after he got his first shipment he found six had done just that. Now he makes it a habit to tell anyone who buys from him about the cling wrap and the jumping.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nothing makes me more angry when I see hobbyists (not meaning your FB friend) lose multiple fish from jumping, but they don't take any steps to prevent it from happening in the future. Often it's a case of aesthetics winning out over the welfare of the fish. 

Just lowering the water level by a couple of inches is certainly not enough to keep wild bettas contained, nor are most standard aquarium glass lids where the corners are cut off. I always try to emphasise their penchant for jumping, but as with all things, some people have to learn the hard way. 

Sorry for taking this discussion a little off course, but I've seen so many first-time wild betta owners lose their fish to jumping.


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 5, 2020)

This post was below the 12 month rule so hopefully that is ok I just want to know if you need to poke any holes in the cling wrap so it does get too humid if you cover with cling wrap the holes in the lid? I have a tank I planned to use for a wild betta but it has a rather large cut out on top for the LED lights to go over. I know I can’t use that alone to keep them contained but want to keep it the right temp.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

All but a couple of my tanks are completely covered in cling wrap, and I don't make any holes in the plastic. I've not had any issues in all the years I've been doing so.


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 5, 2020)

LittleBettaFish said:


> All but a couple of my tanks are completely covered in cling wrap, and I don't make any holes in the plastic. I've not had any issues in all the years I've been doing so.


thanks!


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Nov 22, 2019)

Franks Bettas is pretty good, he doesn't sell unsexed fish. You choose what type of fish you want, and gender. You can ask to see pictures/videos of specific fish he has in stock, so you know exactly what you're getting. I have a betta imbellis female from him, she's very pretty.


----------

